

Startup Creeper... I've met a few - fusionman
http://startuplawyer.com/startup-issues/dealing-with-a-startup-creeper

======
minouye
If someone blatantly misrepresents your relationship, why would you want to
make the relationship official on your end (option 1)? Maybe I'm not
understanding the scenarios correctly, but it seems like you would want to
push those people away rather than pull them closer.

------
bradleyjoyce
nice!

